# Woah, my muscles are bubbling!



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, so I my muscles have started "bubbling". I can see my biceps twitching around all over the place... Also the buttocks and back of my legs. My stomach. Could this be Zoloft or Klonopin related?

I ate chocolate today. but I doubt caffiene would really do this unless my mom put something extra into the batch. This is creepy. Its like mini parkinsons or something.

Anybody have any ideas on this? I hope its just from the chocolate.

I was normal 3 months ago!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Sometimes muscles will do this to release. It's generally a good thing. It will go away soon...I know this because I went to message therapy school.


----------

